# Why did Mendenhall never win any Bodybuilding competitions?



## Nick+ (Mar 26, 2006)

How come he never won any competitions-barring one?*  *Amazing genetics.*








www.ironage.us/.../bodybuilders/mendenhall.html










*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2006)

Look at those freaking legs!


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2006)

wow, look at his wrist to upper arm ratio.

something about him look strange though, could it be his calves?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2006)

His Quads are huge!


----------



## GFR (Mar 26, 2006)

He lost to Lee Haney by one point in the 1982 Nationals....I thought Matt looked way better than Lee, he is probably one of the best ever but Joe Weider did not let him turn pro for some reason......just another reason pro bodybuilding is a fake sport.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> something about him look strange though, could it be his calves?



I think that pic on the right is morphed.


----------



## fufu (Mar 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think that pic on the right is morphed.



Yeah, I think so too because in the pic to the left his legs look alot smaller. His arms too now that I take a second look.

He does look good though.


----------



## GFR (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## aceshigh (Mar 26, 2006)

ah yeah put up pics of this guy on comp day and ronnie mid off season,,,,,lol


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 26, 2006)

foreman hates ronnie


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think that pic on the right is morphed.



Morphed pics don't usually fool me.The one above did........ (Though I was 'uneasy' about it)  Shouldn't have posted it.......


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He lost to Lee Haney by one point in the 1982 Nationals....I thought Matt looked way better than Lee, he is probably one of the best ever but Joe Weider did not let him turn pro for some reason......just another reason pro bodybuilding is a fake sport.



My thoughts exactly.The Weider empire does no favours to this 'sport'.....


----------

